# Blue Phantom Growth Rate



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

I was just wondering if anyone could chime in that knows about how fast my Blue Phantom should be growing? Is it comparable to a royal which grows at ~1" per year? or should I be seeing more growth than that? Below is my Phantom when I bought it and it doesn't seem to be much bigger now if any and I've had it for a few months now. I'm open to hear what anyone has to say... Thanks.










- H


----------



## Koteckn (May 16, 2012)

Does anyone have any input on the growth rate of these guys...?

Also, i'm starting to wonder if this pleco is even a blue phantom, L128...? It seems that it's rather dark compared to some of the pictures that i've seen. I mean, it's only 3-3.5" but I just wanted to get some type of confirmation as to which pleco it is if it's not a L128.

Thanks again,

- H


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

i'm no expert in fish ID, but a friend of mine has a few blue phantoms and yours looks different. yours almost looks like a toothnose. but again i am no expert


----------



## mhertzfeld (May 19, 2012)

Looks like a L029 to me. I have one that looks just like the one in your picture, same size and color. I got mine a year ago and it hasn't grown much at all so that is probably its adult size.

http://www.planetcatfish.com/cotm/cotm. ... icle_id=67


----------



## sumthinfishy (Jan 26, 2013)

yes, toothnose is one of the names for L029.


----------



## jd_7655 (Jul 23, 2004)

That picture is no blue phantom it looks like either a snowball (LDA 33), or vampire (L240). Some plecos grow really slow. Royal plecos grow at a faster rate then most others. I've had a blue phantom for a year and it's grown less then an 1". Some plecos live for a very long time.


----------



## pmdf (Sep 20, 2006)

My blue phantom has the same shape as the one in your pic but is a very different colour - a lighter green/blue. I've had him about 5 years and he's around 6 inches now. Considering he was around 2" when I got him then that's just under 1" a year.


----------

